# CustomAltima Rear Sway Bar **Group Buy #2**



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Taken from this thread

Its time for another group deal:

Our price went up by $12 on each bar due to the increase in the price of steel as you all may already be aware of. I will be able to split half of that with you. The last group deal we actually lost money on each order. Here is the rundown:

10 orders = $115 shipped
15 orders = $105 shipped
20 orders = $95 shipped

Group deal starts today and ends July 30th. To order call our sales team at 1-800-806-5798 and ask for the Altima.net Rear Sway bar group deal. Your credit card will not be charged until all orders ship.

Thanks,
Greg
Custom Enterprise
CustomAltima.com


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Awesome! I missed out on the last one by a couple of days. How may people have signed up so far?


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Coco said:


> Awesome! I missed out on the last one by a couple of days. How may people have signed up so far?


So far there are 7 people on the list. Who actually orders from this list...who knows. I called them this morning but they said they had to get back to me.


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Here is the list (Altimas.Net)

1. dsuave624
2. Grimm_Reaper38
3. 2.5altima
4. Dnvrfan
5. Mikequad3
6. cjcorrea
7. interkool
8.jaystarzz
9.jerome maybe w/(20)

We are almost at 10. If you want to read the thread, it's here


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

There are now 13 people on the list. With you Coco, that makes 14.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, it sounds like only 4 people have official signed up with Custom Altima. I'm wondering if I should cancel and spend my money on springs instead.


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Get both  I'm actually going to install the RSB and the prokit in the same day. 

There are 5 people from the other thread that said they ordered and you make it 6. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would get both if I had the money. Where are you getting your prokit from?


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Coco said:


> I would get both if I had the money. Where are you getting your prokit from?


I originally went to ebay to get the prokit. I actually ordered them the same day I ordered my rims which was June 18. My goal was to install the prokit and get the rims slapped on in the same day. Need less say, the guy from ebay renigged on the deal and refunded my money (after I contacted paypal and filed a complaint). So I ordered the prokit from SWA last week. They said the kit is on back order about a week, because of a shortage of steel Eibach is having. Considering the price of steel is steadily increasing, I'd figure I'd act now before the prices start to really get high.


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Coco,

Just thought I'd give you and update. 13 out of 16 people (including you) from the groupbuy have said they called and placed orders. So it's looking hopeful. Here is the last page of the thread:

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163625&perpage=15&pagenumber=5


----------

